# Kid colors?



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am going to breed my sweet Lola with this flashy buck of mine named Dozer any guesses on kid colors?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

With NDs, kids can pop out any color! They could look like Mom, Dad, or any other goat in their lineage. I had a kid who looked exactly like her grandad, she doesn't look a bit like her mother or father. 

How much does Lola weigh? How old is she? Because she looks much like a baby still, very 'kiddish', like she isn't mature. Knowing her age and weight could be good clues on whether she is actually ready to be bred, or if she should do a little more growing still.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

That picture is from last spring lol she is almost 2years old now. Dozer is about 10 months old now. She is around 45 to 55 pounds now. She is still short but way more stocky and has a pretty good beard going lol. She is for sure pregnant, I felt her bag today and it is the size of a grapefruit. Which is a change from 3 weeks ago because she had nothing then. Not sure how far along she is but keeping a very close eye on my girl. She is my sweetie! Matter of fact I will probably bring her inside to have the kids. I know it will be messy but hey that can be cleaned. I know she is going to want me there she is probably going to try to have them in my lap she is such a spoiled baby lol. So excited and scared all at the same time. This is our first babies.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Yea, I thought the grass looked a little to green for a recent picture, but just wanted to be sure! 

I hope she has an easy kidding! Get ready for some sleepless nights! My first doe to give birth ever decided it was "go time" during a blizzard. Sure she was inside a barn, but still, she could have waited until the weather cleared


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah I know I am already so very nervous for sure! Mainly because I don't know how far along she is. Our local vet does not really deal with goats so she can't really give me any insight. So maybe you know how long does a first timer starts to get a bag?


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I will try to get a pic of her tomorrow so you can see her. We are in the middle of a snow event and I fractured my pelvis about 3 weeks ago skiing so not able to really get out there and do a whole lot. But I will sure try to get a couple pictures of her pooch, bag and overall body.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Omg that must hurt !! Get better soon


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Worst pain of my life! Honestly I have had 2 c-sections and a hysterectomy and this made those look like a freaking a walk in the park! But I am on the mend only have about another month of crutches then I should be able to walk again. But yeah I will work on getting some pictures. I am so excited to have grandgoats lol


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Finally got out there to get some pictures
























included a picture of the proud poppa. So judging by her rear how far along do you think she is? Thanks for any help.

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pretty goats !!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you they are my sweeties! They are as tame as dogs. Love them so very much! So excited for the coming babies!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, it's always fun waiting babies from your favorite goats !!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Any guess's as to how far along she may be? She has been with her " baby daddy" as long as I have had him they really love each other lol.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

She looks puffy, probably getting close.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Has her udder started to fill up yet?


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

A little about the size of a grapefruit roughly.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Her utter is really hairy should I shave her?


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I like to shave their hind end so that A) less birthing glop gets stuck B) no hair in the milk (if you plan to milk) and C) I can see any changes easier.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Good to know! I am putting that on the to do list for tomorrow.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I never shave my goats udders, but I know that depending on the goat, the hair can be too long and confuse the kids when they're nursing. Post pic please !!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I will get one tomorrow of her utter area and you tell me what you think. Thank you for all your help!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like you will be having some kids soon! I love ND colors. 

The dog in your avatar is beautiful, by the way!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you that's my husbands girl although if you ask her she may lay claim to me lol as long as she tricks the hubs into thinking she loves him more (which she does pretty well) lol he is happy.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I think Lola may go tonight! I am so nervous! Anyway I have started a waiting thread!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Looking back on pics of my own ND that is expecting, I'm thinking she's maybe 3+months along. Waiting for kids lasts for YEARS it seems! I think she has more than one in there too. Happy happy happy! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I also think she has at least twins. I think she will be going any day now. I just looked out on her and her little tail is all crooked lol. She has had some discharge but it has not contained any blood as far as I can tell. Oh and I separated her form Charlie and Dozer and Charlie has busted through the fencing. Apparently he thinks there is no way Lola is going to enjoy thick hay floors and heat lamps without him getting in on that action lol so now I have to figure out how to fix that and somehow reinforce it so he can't go through it. I swear he is quite handy with those horns of his. I am about to glue tennis balls to they he keeps this up lol 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> I also think she has at least twins. I think she will be going any day now. I just looked out on her and her little tail is all crooked lol. She has had some discharge but it has not contained any blood as far as I can tell. Oh and I separated her form Charlie and Dozer and Charlie has busted through the fencing. Apparently he thinks there is no way Lola is going to enjoy thick hay floors and heat lamps without him getting in on that action lol so now I have to figure out how to fix that and somehow reinforce it so he can't go through it. I swear he is quite handy with those horns of his. I am about to glue tennis balls to they he keeps this up lol
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


Lol! Tennis balls, that would be so funny. I thought about that for one of mine too, but I wondered how heavy they'd be to pack around all day. If you're able maybe post some recent pics of your girls udder so we can follow her progess.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok when she settles in for the night I will get some pics. Yeah I don't think that Charlie will have a problem as far as weight with the Tennis balls he is supposed to be a Nubian dwarf and strong as an ox. That sneaky devil lol. I will be sure and take pics of that craziness also lol.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

ok so pictures from tonight. Her bag which in the pics is hard to see because she is a hairy little girl. Do you think I should shave her bottom and bag? Her bag is a little bigger but not huge. Her ligs are nice and tight. So looks like she is holding out and baking those little nuggets a little longer.

Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

I would shave the udder, tail & legs... just for cleaner kidding conditions & so that you are able to really see what her udder is doing. You'll be surprised how much larger it'll look after removing all that hair. She looks almost exactly the same size as my girl & I've been watching & waiting for about 2 wks or so & still nothing. She's had discharge off & on. Some days her ligs are there & the next day gone. She's playing me, for sure. I'm thinking there's at least two kids in there. From what I'm seeing from others, those kids will drop right before & her right side won't be poking out; sort of like they fall under her belly, the ligs will almost hollow out by the tail bone; sort of caved looking. I may be way off, but that's what I'm seeing & hearing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Good to know so after work tomorrow I am going to shave her lady garden and utter lol. I am so nervous! This is both our first times. I figure she will wait until I am supposed to go out of town the weekend of the 14th. Which now I am not going to do. I am so ready to have some bouncing kids terrorizing the dogs, cats, chickens and goats. 


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> Good to know so after work tomorrow I am going to shave her lady garden and utter lol. I am so nervous! This is both our first times. I figure she will wait until I am supposed to go out of town the weekend of the 14th. Which now I am not going to do. I am so ready to have some bouncing kids terrorizing the dogs, cats, chickens and goats.
> 
> Wee Kids Goatery


I feel your pain. If you look under "kidding koral\ pooch test" you'll see my girl & how wide she is now. There should be a full moon on the 14th, so I'm expecting great things to happen. This is a first time for me & my girl too. She prob won't be happy about the hair cut but it does help you to see what's going on with her udder & ligaments. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

From the picture I would definitely shave the udder as the others have said.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am going to do that tomorrow amount a lot of other things. Yeah she is a hairy girl lol. I have a feeling she is not going to be a fan of the clippers so this should prove interesting. I will post pic after.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

sgilreath199 said:


> I am going to breed my sweet Lola with this flashy buck of mine named Dozer any guesses on kid colors?
> View attachment 54429
> View attachment 54430


Hey that dozer goat of yours. I've seen pics of him on Craigslist he is very beautiful!!!! I would have loved to have him as a herd sure 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have had him for a year so he must have a stunt double floating around Craigslist lol. He is quite the looker though. Depending on where you are at he may be able to at least offer his services and maybe one of him offspring could be your herd sire.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------

